# Sketchup - Extruding Curved Faced into other Curved Faces?



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

I am modeling a cabinet door with recessed roundovers on the stiles and coves on the rails. the outer edges of the stiles and rails are also rounded over. Sketchup will not allow a curved face to be extruded through another curved face, resulting in some funky looking joinery. I can do a workaround to render the finished product to look good, but it does not reflect the actual shapes of the parts.

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Doug, I am sure that DaveR will chime in on this. He is the resident Sketchup expert on board here.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Doug, I will be interested in seeing Dave's response to this. It sounds like you are having a problem that I do as well. Trying to put a round over, for instance, on mitered joints just does not work with the push/pull tool. Just guessing I would say it probably involves using the follow me tool but I am still trying to get familiar with that function.


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

Daver,

Yes, that is exactly what I am trying to do.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

No doubt in my mind Dave you are the resident expert. Great job what you can do with sketchup always amazes me.


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks Great! Easy, too! I'll give it a try, and let you know how it works out.

How do you insert the illustrations into this thread?


----------

